# Small parts holding jig



## g-man (Sep 10, 2004)

MLCS sells a jig to hold small parts when routing,drilling, bandsawing etc. It's only $19.95. I ordered one and will report the results. 

Gary


http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gary

You may also want to give wooden clamps a try out, because they are sq. they will hold the stock and hold it flat to top and with a bit of sand paper glued to them they work great for holding small parts and because they are made of wood if you over run the bit it will not damage the bit.
Plus if you clamp them just right you will have a starting point for a bit if you are using one with a bearing on it.


Wooden Hand Screw 
http://www.grizzly.com/products/g8063
http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2006/Main/319

I do recommend this one ▼, most of use have scrap wood about that you can use to make your own quick and easy with the kits.
Glue up some 3/4" oak (or any hardwood) scraps and cut out some 1 1/2" blanks,drill some holes and router some slots and you got them done.  you can't have to many clamps   I do recommend the 4" and the 12" kits, with the 12" kit you can make any size you want or need. 
And for only 24.oo bucks (4ea. 12" kits) you have 4 clamps that's hard to beat now days. 

http://www.grizzly.com/products/H2849

I use one all the time (4" the norm.) on the band saw to hold stock, it gives me full control with out the need of a push stick.(for small parts)

----------------------
Please do Gary, I for one would like to know how they work 
MLCS holder ▼
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/accessorysafe.html



Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

The old wooden hand screw! Bought one a couple years ago and had to get another. They work great for all kinds of things. I converted one to a drilling jig for my turnings and they work greag for holding shock while drilling on the drill press etc. 

Corey


----------



## g-man (Sep 10, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Gary
> 
> You may also want to give wooden clamps a try out, because they are sq. they will hold the stock and hold it flat to top and with a bit of sand paper glued to them they work great for holding small parts and because they are made of wood if you over run the bit it will not damage the bit.
> Plus if you clamp them just right you will have a starting point for a bit if you are using one with a bearing on it.
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hummmmmmmm

Sounds like you may want to use a bigger clamp  to stay away from the saw blade.

I always put sand paper on the inside of the camp and then sit it flat on the bench and hold it down and then screw it down on the stock.

Once I have it locked and it's flat I move over to the band saw and make the cut. 
The band saw as no mind of it's own it will just cut anything that you push into the blade.

If the part is to big to clamp I ALWAYS use two push sticks , but I never push stock with my hands on a band/meat saw, I can replace a push stick quick and easy. 
I saw the guy on American Woodshop making wooden boxes/cabinets from a blank block and it made me turn my head, he put his hand on the side of the block and push the block by the blade that was 1/2" from his hand,it just takes a sec. for the blade to snap or go off track,,,,,,I can't think of ANY wood project worth cutting off body parts for. 

Wood Band saws are the only tool that don't come with any safety guards other than the blade guide so to speak and the blade wheel cover(s) 
I do have a light on my band saw so I can see every thing. 

Bj


----------



## JohnnyR (Apr 26, 2005)

I have one of those jigs and it is a useful little tool to have around. I like using it as a small taper jig or to trim small parts on the TS.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Gary, have you considered making your own jig? There are plans out there for just such things.

Bob, there is a safety device for band-saws. It's called common sense. I believe I saw the same episode you're talking about. If it looks an feels dangerous, don't do it!!


----------

